# Burning in the eyes



## Alvonia (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been sending some of my products out for testing. And one of the testers told me that the Shea and chamomile soap where burning in the eyes. Are there any specific ingredients that burn in the eyes or is this just bad luck. It is worth mentioning that the soaps had not been curing enough before she used it. Is it going to be better when it is cured? 
I am supposed to make a facial cleansing bar, but I can’t sell it if it burns in the eyes.


----------



## dandelion (Sep 3, 2009)

I found all my homemade soap burns my eyes worst than commercial soap


----------



## southernvtsoap (Sep 3, 2009)

All handmade soaps (actually, all soaps in general) are going to burn if it gets in your eyes. It is because of the PH.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 3, 2009)

did you use eos or a fo? were they washin face with it and felt burning or act. got it in their eye?


----------



## Alvonia (Sep 3, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> did you use eos or a fo? were they washin face with it and felt burning or act. got it in their eye?



I did not use any eo`s or fo`s - only some chamomile oil, wich is made by ectracting the chamomileflowers in almond oil. 
She got it in her eyes. 

hmm, so I have to say to not get it in the eyes.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 3, 2009)

well, you'd think nowadays people would know, but maybe you should put a disclaimer on your package, "Not for washing eyeballs."  

although, I think "for external use only" should cover that


----------



## holly99 (Sep 3, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> well, you'd think nowadays people would know, but maybe you should put a disclaimer on your package, "Not for washing eyeballs."
> 
> although, I think "for external use only" should cover that



Thanks for the morning laugh Salty!

I'd think that all soap would hurt in the eyes unless a "numbing" product was used like the tear -free stuff.


----------



## Cortney (Sep 3, 2009)

All of my soap burns my eyes and all handmade soaps I have bought in the past have hurt my eyes.  Dove burns my eyes, I think it's just a soap thing.




			
				holly99 said:
			
		

> I'd think that all soap would hurt in the eyes unless a "numbing" product was used like the tear -free stuff.



Hm, I had no idea that's why it's tear free!


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> well, you'd think nowadays people would know, but maybe you should put a disclaimer on your package, "Not for washing eyeballs."
> 
> although, I think "for external use only" should cover that



LOL!! Praps should add 'Slippery when wet' & 'This is a rinse off product' 

Seriously tho Alvonia,every bar of soap on the planet will sting your eyes. I do think that testers sometimes get a little over critical.I had one lady tell me her lotion wouldn't rub in after she used my soap....turns out she was using something she'd never tried before.Sorbolene!! Of course,_that_ wasn't the problem tho,it was _my soap_!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Just common sense should prevail , keep out of eyes . It isn't lye burning their eyes , unless the soap were lye heavy .


Kitn


----------



## carebear (Sep 3, 2009)

Cortney said:
			
		

> All of my soap burns my eyes and all handmade soaps I have bought in the past have hurt my eyes.  Dove burns my eyes, I think it's just a soap thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's NOT why it's tear free.  They do not containing numbing agents.  They are formulated with a pH that is close to normal and with gentle surfactants that don't irritate eyes.

The numbing agent thing is a fallacy.

"The assertion that chemicals are added that numb the baby's eyes is
totally false. The reason JOHNSON'S  shampoo formulas do not irritate
the eyes is the mildness of the formulation, which has undergone
extensive clinical testing and has proven to be as gentle to the eyes
as pure water."

(Johnson & Johnson FAQs _next to last on the left_
[http://johnsonsbaby.com/faq.do ], Johnson & Johnson Consumer Companies Inc., Copyright 1998-2004.)




> So what makes it tearless?
> 
> "Shampoo is used to cleanse the hair. The primary ingredient of a
> shampoo is a detergent. Many shampoos, particularly those targeted for
> ...



True soaps are not thus formulated, and ARE irritating to the eyes - the pH is quite high, just for starters.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 3, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> "Not for washing eyeballs."
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 3, 2009)

Carebear, I researched the numbing agent thing tonight too and read a lot about the fallacy and also alot of good companies still claiming it's true. So glad that you went ahead and put it on here and now I don't have to.  

I still don't like all the various chemicals, personally.


----------



## LJA (Sep 3, 2009)

My son always says my salt bars burn his eyes.  Uh...it's SALT, dingbat!  lol.


----------



## carebear (Sep 4, 2009)

ooooooooh yes, the chemicals.  chemicals.

ok, I think I must go to bed now...


----------



## Dannyboi1228 (Jun 23, 2015)

The chemicals . Oh the chemicals.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jun 23, 2015)

carebear said:


> It's NOT why it's tear free.  They do not containing numbing agents.  They are formulated with a pH that is close to normal and with gentle surfactants that don't irritate eyes.



Oh, thank you for showing up in the nick of time.


----------



## jblaney (Jun 23, 2015)

My 80 year old father told me my soap burned his eyes, but his Dove doesn't really burn them so he won't use my soap.   I never thought anyone would be silly enough to think that soap won't burn their eyes, it's soap!   I guess I should have reminded him not to eat it too.   Can't please everyone.


----------



## Relle (Jun 23, 2015)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Oh, thank you for showing up in the nick of time.


 
This thread is 6 yrs old, they're not going to see your answer, as they are no longer here, so why reply. Please check the date when replying.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jun 24, 2015)

Relle said:


> so why reply.



Probably because of post #16 from several hours ago. Once a thread is at the top of the list, it's easy to overlook the original date.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jun 24, 2015)

gekko62 said:


> LOL!! Praps should add 'Slippery when wet' & 'This is a rinse off product'
> 
> Seriously tho Alvonia,every bar of soap on the planet will sting your eyes. I do think that testers sometimes get a little over critical.I had one lady tell me her lotion wouldn't rub in after she used my soap....turns out she was using something she'd never tried before.Sorbolene!! Of course,_that_ wasn't the problem tho,it was _my soap_!




 Of course it was the soap.  Just like the other day I got a message from a guy I sold my graphics card to saying that he put it in an outdated POC mac (sorry any mac users) and was trying to blame my card for his crapy frame rate


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't understand people who think that handmade soap won't burn eyes - or hurt when they drop it on their toe. It's still SOAP! I hear these things so many times (Will it sting my eyes? Smells so good, I could eat it!) that now I put this on the little card I hand out with my soap:
"Remember, handmade soap is still soap! It is for external use only. Do not eat it or put it in your eyes."


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 24, 2015)

pamielynn said:


> "Remember, handmade soap is still soap! It is for external use only. Do not eat it or put it in your eyes."



I think I have a new way to label. Thanks for cracking me up!


----------

